# نكت علي المشرفين, بدون زعل ولا حذف



## Nemoo (26 يناير 2007)

خطيبه مشرف كل لما تتصل بيه تطلعلها رساله مسجله _السرفرمشغول حاليا_حاول في وقت اخر
​
-مشرف كتب كتابه في موضوع وعمل الفرح في منتدى التهاني والمناسبات ووزع على المعازيم تقييمات موجبه


 -مشرف متخانق مع مراته عملها حظر


 - مشرف خلف توام احتفظ بواحد وحط التاني مكرر


 -مشرف جتله فاتوره التليفون كبيره عملها تعديل


 -مشرف بيتغزل في خطبته _بيقلها انتي موضوع عمري ........انتي مشاركه حياتي ......انتي كل صلاحياتي


 -مشرف عاوز يخطب عضوه قلها ممكن اسجل عندكم في البيت بس ياريت ابوكي ميتاخرش عليا في رساله التفعيل


 - مشرف عنده حاله نفسيه كل مابكتب موضوع يحذفه


 -مشرف عاوز يعرف حببته بتحبه ولا لادخل على المنتدىبدا يخذف في المواضيع واحد ورى التاني (بتحبني _مبتحبنيش_بتحبني_مبتحبنيش)
 مشرف عام موظف في الحكومه شرط على كل عضو يكتب مشاركه يحط عليها ورقه دمغه
​
- مشرف دخل منتدى االعام طلع بخمس غرز وارتجاج في المخ


 14-مشرف دخل منتدى السياسة قبضو عليه في مظاهره


 15- مشرف عاوز يطرد عضو مميزمن المنتدى حط في واحد من مواضيعه حتتين حشيش وبلغ عنه


 16-مشرف مردش على الموضوع ده اختفى في ظروف غامضه


 بدون زعل ولا حذف 

​


----------



## استفانوس (26 يناير 2007)

تمام
ومشكورههههههه  ههههههههههههه


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (26 يناير 2007)

مش بقولك مش هتعمر معانا يابنى...


----------



## استفانوس (26 يناير 2007)

مافهمت قصدك
والرب يباركك


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (26 يناير 2007)

فريد قال:


> مافهمت قصدك
> والرب يباركك



انا بهزر طبعا .........
مينا الصراحه عامل شغل جااااااااااامد موت
بس حاطط المشرفين فى دماغه..هههههههههههه


----------



## استفانوس (26 يناير 2007)

نشكر الله انا لست من المشرفين


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (26 يناير 2007)

*ههههههههههههههه
حلوة خالص يا مينا 
بس تعرف الاحلى لو تكتب اسمتء المشرفين وتعمل ضربة الموسم 
صورهم*


----------



## Nemoo (26 يناير 2007)

لا ياباشا المشرفين على دماغى من فوووووق 


والاسماء و الصور  قريب ان شاء الله


----------



## ابن الفادي (26 يناير 2007)

*يا مينا مش كنت تستني لما تاخد اللون الاخضر 
وتبقي تدخل وانت مطمئن كده راح عليك الجرين كارت 

بس حلوه وملعوبه *
*حلوين قوي*


----------



## Nemoo (26 يناير 2007)

والجرين كارد ده بيتاخد امتى قبل الاكل ولا بعد    بهزر    ايه اللون الاخضر ده و امتى الواحد يبقى لونه اخضر


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (26 يناير 2007)

اكيد يبقى لون اخضر قبل ما تستوى وتبقى احمر


----------



## Nemoo (27 يناير 2007)

ماشى ياعم البتوجاز   هنشوف مين الى هيستوى


----------



## mrmr120 (27 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههه
حلوة حلوة​


----------



## عمود الدين (27 يناير 2007)

حلوى اوى بس يرب المشرفين ميْْْْْْْْذوناش هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## قلم حر (27 يناير 2007)

عمود الدين قال:


> حلوى اوى بس يرب المشرفين ميْْْْْْْْذوناش هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


تم طردك لقلة الأدب !
مع غرامه ( 500 ) جنيه ....................................اٍسترليني .


----------



## ابن الفادي (27 يناير 2007)

Nemoo قال:


> والجرين كارد ده بيتاخد امتى قبل الاكل ولا بعد    بهزر    ايه اللون الاخضر ده و امتى الواحد يبقى لونه اخضر


*
لا خلاص راحت عليك لااخضر ولا اصفر 

انت اخدت كرت احمررررررررررررررررر*
:banned:


----------



## Nemoo (27 يناير 2007)

ايه ده  خدت الاحمر   اعدام

اااااااااااااااااااااه  ياخساره كان نفسى فى الاحمر بتاع كوبتك  ههههههه


----------



## قلم حر (27 يناير 2007)

نيموووووووو :


> مشرف جتله فاتوره التليفون كبيره عملها تعديل


شكلك مشرف سابق !!!
ممكن تدلني على الطريقه ؟؟؟
أو دليل على ذلك مع رابط من وقع معتمد !!!!
أو تدفع غرامه : 1000 جنيه ................................................كمان اٍسترليني !
( بالسر بيني و بينك ) !


----------



## emy (27 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو اوى يا مينا بس يا بنى صح طلع المشرفين من دماغك احسن يحصل كده ولا كده


----------



## Nemoo (29 يناير 2007)

لا اقرى النكت الجديده بقى  وقوليلى


----------



## tina_tina (30 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههه
حلوين
وعجبانى ديه اوى
مشرف عاوز يعرف حببته بتحبه ولا لادخل على المنتدىبدا يخذف في المواضيع واحد ورى التاني (بتحبني _مبتحبنيش_بتحبني_مبتحبنيش)
ومبروك عليك اللون الاخضر


----------



## Nemoo (30 يناير 2007)

الله يبارك فيكى   واخلى  كملى  الجزء التانى


----------



## angf (30 يناير 2007)

واحد مشرف هيزهأ من مينا ويطرده وربنا يستر


----------



## جاسى (12 فبراير 2007)

حلوين بجد موووووووووت
شكرا ليك ربنا يباركك


----------



## mina2010 (12 فبراير 2007)

v.goodolling:


----------



## K A T Y (12 فبراير 2007)

*هههههههههههههههههه*

*حلوين يا نيمووووووووووووووو*


----------



## Nemoo (12 فبراير 2007)

شكرا كاتى  ومبروك الاشراف


----------



## الوداعة (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: نكت علي المشرفين, بدون زعل ولا حذف*

الموضوع جميل بس ...؛ ربنا يسترها معاك​


----------



## جيلان (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: نكت علي المشرفين, بدون زعل ولا حذف*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدين نيمو
ميرسى كتير يا باشا*


----------



## NaNo0o0o (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: نكت علي المشرفين, بدون زعل ولا حذف*

هههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه قوى يا نيمو ميرسي لييك

بس كويس انى مش مشرفه


----------



## sameh7610 (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: نكت علي المشرفين, بدون زعل ولا حذف*

هههههههههههه
نكت جامدة يا نيمو

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: نكت علي المشرفين, بدون زعل ولا حذف*

نيموووووووو هينطرد قربيا والسبب النكد الرائعه والجامده 
واقامته الحرب علي المشرفين  وربنا يستر عليه بقي
بجد حلووووووووووووووووووه
استمر ونحن وراك بس مش هقوي يعني​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: نكت علي المشرفين, بدون زعل ولا حذف*

*علشان كدة عارضوا عليا الاشراف وانا رفضت مليون بالمية 
شكرا على النكت الراعة دى​*


----------



## cuteledia (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: نكت علي المشرفين, بدون زعل ولا حذف*

هههههههههههه نكت جامدة اوي يا نيمووو
يسوع معاك ويبارك حياتك


----------

